# Playalinda??



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

My buddy and I plan to go to Playalinda early tomorrow morning. I am wondering if anyone has been there recently and what has been the top catch. looking for some good stuff but really anything edible would be great. We fish for support not sport.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Sand Dollar said:


> My buddy and I plan to go to Playalinda early tomorrow morning. I am wondering if anyone has been there recently and what has been the top catch. looking for some good stuff but really anything edible would be great. We fish for support not sport.


I was there last week (lot three) and there was nothing but whiting. I frequently call the local shops to get a report and they tell me nothing has changed. An occasional pomp may wander by but nothing big from what i hear. Plan


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

on going next Wed. or Thurs. There apparently hitting on fish bites. Give us a report on how yall do. Interested in keeping a report going for this area. Thanks in advance. Good Luck!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Grrrrrr we didnt go out because of the weaather man saying "Oh expect rain by the afternoon". All we had was like a 10 munute tinkle and that was it.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Florida weather for ya...ill always go unless theres a tropical storm or hurricane. lol. 

Youll actually have some of the greatiest fishing right before a storm considering alot of fish will gorge then head to deeper waters till the storm passes and the water settles an clears up. 

I plan on going either wednesday or thursday. Hopefully yall will have better luck next time.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

BlueWater said:


> Florida weather for ya...ill always go unless theres a tropical storm or hurricane. lol.
> 
> Youll actually have some of the greatiest fishing right before a storm considering alot of fish will gorge then head to deeper waters till the storm passes and the water settles an clears up.
> 
> I plan on going either wednesday or thursday. Hopefully yall will have better luck next time.


This is true, I have had some of my best fishing trips before and after a good rain......:fishing:


----------



## Sparky's (Jul 10, 2012)

BlueWater said:


> I was there last week *(lot three) *and there was nothing but whiting. I frequently call the local shops to get a report and they tell me nothing has changed. An occasional pomp may wander by but nothing big from what i hear. Plan


I've seen the beach on the radar view, but how are the lots numbered? is the last one on the north end the highest number?


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Sparky's said:


> I've seen the beach on the radar view, but how are the lots numbered? is the last one on the north end the highest number?


The lots are a little weird. Right when you enter through the gate the numbers start at one and so on and the lots are on your left (beachside). Lot five being Playalinda..then its does a trickery and and lot 6,7,8 will be on your right (intercoastal side). The entrance to get to lot 6,7,8 will be on your right between lot two and three.


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

BlueWater said:


> The lots are a little weird. Right when you enter through the gate the numbers start at one and so on and the lots are on your left (beachside). Lot five being Playalinda..then its does a trickery and and lot 6,7,8 will be on your right (intercoastal side). The entrance to get to lot 6,7,8 will be on your right between lot two and three.


Are we all on the same page???? It sounds like you are talking about Apollo beach except that last ramp is 5 and they are all on the left side comming into the park. both apollo and playlinda are part of the canaveral national seashore CNS. Playlinda is on the south end acessable from Titusville. Its about a 3 mile drive from the gaurd shack to parking area 1. all of which are on the right side until you get to parking area 10 or 11 then its parking on the left and 13 is the last parking area. mental note parking area 5 at apollo and 13 at playlinda are basicly a clothing optional area. but both have some good fishing. I was there this weekend sharkfishing and the thermocline had a grip on the temp 72/74 deg. surf temp.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

mjg3 said:


> Are we all on the same page???? It sounds like you are talking about Apollo beach except that last ramp is 5 and they are all on the left side comming into the park. both apollo and playlinda are part of the canaveral national seashore CNS. Playlinda is on the south end acessable from Titusville. Its about a 3 mile drive from the gaurd shack to parking area 1. all of which are on the right side until you get to parking area 10 or 11 then its parking on the left and 13 is the last parking area. mental note parking area 5 at apollo and 13 at playlinda are basicly a clothing optional area. but both have some good fishing. I was there this weekend sharkfishing and the thermocline had a grip on the temp 72/74 deg. surf temp.


Oh i see...im referring to Apollo then. When i enter its starts at lot 1 on my left. Apologies for the confusion. Im new to fishing this area so I appreciate you clarifying that up. Glad were all on the same page now. Going to start frequently doing reports on here now.


----------



## Sparky's (Jul 10, 2012)

If you can… download and mark this screen capture. Then all will be resolved… https://picasaweb.google.com/103296227323267840426/August92012#5774863233382336050


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Sparky's said:


> If you can… download and mark this screen capture. Then all will be resolved… https://picasaweb.google.com/103296227323267840426/August92012#5774863233382336050


It says, page not available...


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

I will be at playlinda parking area 8 trying to shark it up~~ on sunday


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

mjg3 said:


> I will be at playlinda parking area 8 trying to shark it up~~ on sunday


Give us a report on how you do. Nice to see reports coming from this area. Good luck an tight lines!


----------



## Sparky's (Jul 10, 2012)

BlueWater said:


> It says, page not available...


sorry 'bout that…

Went there today, issue resolved. The road to take is the "Max Brewer Memorial Pkwy". just after the intersection with Kennedy Pkwy N the road veers to the left and continues to the Park gate. After going through gate the park road continues straight for a bit then makes a sharp left bend (headed north). The first lot is #1 and are numbered up to 13, all on the right as you proceed north to the end of the road where there is an observation tower.

I'll be going there on wednesday 8/15/12 (lot 10), as I've heard today the pomps are beginning to show and in the 3-5 lb range. 

I'll let ya all know what happened.


----------



## Sparky's (Jul 10, 2012)

For anyone interested I found this page that contains a lot of "solunar" info and tide tables if you follow stats and that kind of stuff: http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-east-coast/daytona-beach-shores-sunglow-pier

kinda lets you know whats gonna happen…


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Let us know how you did...i was at Apollo (lot 3) yesterday an still nothing but whiting. Id be intrigued to know if theres any pomps starting to show up.

Give us a report if you can. There always appreciated. Good luck an tight lines.


----------



## Sparky's (Jul 10, 2012)

Well… that was a waste!! hit Lot 10 at 6:10 am got eaten alive by the "no-see-ums" and after 6 hours… 4 or 5 mullets! There were about 10-12 others in my area, and I was the only one getting bit let alone catching anything… I headed up to the Sun-Glow pier around 1:00 pm and it was the same up there, though rays were cruising all around the pier, and a few nice sized Ladyfish were brought up (18"+), but all in all I haven't heard of pomps or anything else yet in the area. The "Fishin Shack" is getting live sand crabs from a pro who goes up to Ormond Beach, but they go quick. Gonna try to get some for the next outing.
keep the slack up… 
Sparky


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Like I been saying in other threads.... Pompano aren't due to be in here in earnest for another month or so... Take time, tie a bunch of rigs, and think about it every spare moment you have. Then, get ready to pick them off, one or two at a time, and when you're lucky, the occasional limit out. It's not far off.

You need to hit that beach the middle of September. I don't care what anyone else says about what's there or not - they may not be running full, and you might not catch your limit, but some nice fat slabs WILL be there, if you know where/how to catch them. Be careful with pompano advice. You'll miss some of your best opportunities if you listen to the common reports. (especially if they are inland guys coming over to the coast)

I live on the barrier, about 30 miles south of Playalinda. I have not caught a pompano for about 3 months. There have been some caught sporadically over the last month or so, but nothing more than what you would typically expect. (for this area, they are just occasional catches in the summer - you can't catch them reliably every time out) There were some caught when the cold water rolled in a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Sparky's (Jul 10, 2012)

solid7 said:


> I don't care what anyone else says about what's there or not - they may not be running full, and you might not catch your limit, but some nice fat slabs WILL be there, if you know where/how to catch them. Be careful with pompano advice. You'll miss some of your best opportunities if you listen to the common reports. (especially if they are inland guys coming over to the coast)


touché… I've been successful around the pier and about a mile north of the Ponce Inlet Jetty… (3 in the 1-2# range), so I think if I go out I'll stick to the area I know. Yes I tie rigs, I read, I research, and I dream of better days…

your words carry the weight of a psychologist… it is logic in pure form… and as has been said many times before, "Patience Grasshopper… let the fish come to you"

so remember… Keep a taught line and screw the damn weather…

Sparky


----------

